# new machine



## craigc1947 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello,
I recently took delivery on a Baileigh combo mill model MLD-1030. http://metal.baileighindustrial.com/mill-drill-lathe-mld-1030. Now am I’m in need for tooling . Can anyone  lease recommend both the lathe and mill tooling for me? I pretty much need all the basic things. One thing is the draw bar on the mill is a M12 draw bar so I would need a collet set that would accept the M12 thread or a draw bar that would convert to English. A vice for the mill is also needed. So far I feel like I'm in a different country.
Thanks,
Craig Carlson
400 Ferguson rd
Sebastopol, Ca. 95472
707-823-6351
Craigc1947@sonic.net


----------



## Ray C (Sep 11, 2013)

I'd say you need a QCTP like this one in AXA size:  http://www.tools4cheap.net/proddetail.php?prod=wedge  If you are new to machining, I'd start with High Speed Steel cutting bits for the lathe in 3/8" shank.  Those are available at the same place.  You could also get a 3/8 carbide insert set like this: http://www.tools4cheap.net/proddetail.php?prod=lathe38ind&cat=9

You'll need calipers and micrometers -available just about everywhere including our local Harbor Freight store.

As for the drawbar, I'd make a new one with US threads as it will be much easier to get standard US tooling for it.  The spec sheet does not say if the Mill spindle is R8 or Morse but if it has a drawbar, it's probably R8.  Can't really recommend mill tooling until we get that detail out of the way.

Ray

PS:  If you are new to machining, please have a look at the sticky thread about shop safety...


----------



## lrsglory (Sep 12, 2013)

craigc1947 said:


> Hello,
> I recently took delivery on a Baileigh combo mill model MLD-1030. http://metal.baileighindustrial.com/mill-drill-lathe-mld-1030. Now am I’m in need for tooling . Can anyone lease recommend both the lathe and mill tooling for me? I pretty much need all the basic things. One thing is the draw bar on the mill is a M12 draw bar so I would need a collet set that would accept the M12 thread or a draw bar that would convert to English. A vice for the mill is also needed. So far I feel like I'm in a different country.
> Thanks,
> Craig Carlson
> ...



Craig, read your post lastnite. Looks like a nice little set-up. Trust me when I say there are tremendous resources on this forum to help out. If I can be of any help just let me know. These folks are the greatest. My phone is 740-505-0408 in Southwest Ohio. You got a question bugging you, give me a shout or a post. Larry Smith. Yes you need to verify spindle MT or R8.


----------

